# about to install pet door into garage from laundry room



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The biggest concern is finding something that your stud finder couldn't see.

I'd mark the location with painters tape so no lines will be on the wall if you must shift the location.

Made an exploratory hole and get your hand in there and make sure the spot is clear--the either cut or move--


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Be very careful even with the exploratory hole not to cut to deep. 

A Sawzall is very unforgiving when it comes to wires and pipes. 

Better yet, start with a utility knife until you can get a peek inside and know all's clear.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

The obvious thing to be aware of is that the garage/house demising wall should be a fire rated assembly. Installing a pet door will be a code violation.


----------



## justabovemaine (Oct 26, 2011)

*eventual patch*

loneframer, if/when we sell the house, is a fire wall a fairly easy wall to patch up so it passes inspection?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Patching is the sames as any drywall--it must be patched with 5/8 fire stop drywall---


----------



## justabovemaine (Oct 26, 2011)

Finished! Thanks again for helpful feedback!


----------

